# Autotrail Apache 720 Split Charge Relay



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone know the location of the split charge relay on the Apache 720 2010 model, I've searched and searched to no avail.

Namder


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Namder

Sargent are members on here, they are the people who will answer your queries.

Re-post using their name in the title or give them a ring number on the web.

A good guess would be its in the PSU.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

Please give me a call on the Sargent Technical Support Line 01482 678981 and I will try to help.

Kind Regards,

Clive


----------

